# Fowl pox



## SweetBea (Mar 19, 2015)

Does this look like fowl pox? I am wondering if my rooster that I thought had frostbite and hypothermia actually had fowl pox? The two docile girls we reintroduced to him and now they have these spots. The meaner girls wouldn't stop pecking the rooster so they have been separated. What does this mean, how do we treat? Is it contagious to anything other than chickens? Humans? Cats? Dogs?

Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fowl pox is transmitted by mosquitoes, I doubt that you had an active mosquito population when his issues started. Its also a virus and is not contagious. Its possible something is either biting or pecking at them. If the one girl is clean she might need a time out by herself.

The white tips of his comb might be fauvus. That can be passed off to others since its a fungal infection. That can be treated with anti fungal cream for athletes foot.


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

I agree. Likely pecked on by another bird. It ends up as a black spot.


----------

